# pictures of massimo today...



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo and i are feeling MUCH better today ...after massimo's dr. appt. we played outside for a while and i decided to take some pictures. he really hates the camera, and i think he was just having a little fun with me.... 









*uhhh...you have that camera again.....*








*fine...i just won't look at you....*








*mmmlllnnaahh...*
*








heheheh!*








*heeeey waaait! where ya goin?*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is adorable!!!

I am gald both of you are feeling better..

Andrea~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I just love Massimo and his name. Great
shots, Carrie. He's a doll!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Massimo is so cute







and looks so well
today.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!!!
I REALLY want you to come cut my boys' hair...


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

hes so adorable i love the pic where he smile =)


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, i love looking at him. He is such a cutie and he always make me smile! Thanks for sharing and i amglad you are both feeling better!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a sweet boy! I am so glad those awful seizures are over. What did the vet say? Are you going to start Phenobarbital?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

He is gorgeous, glad you are both feeling better


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great Photos







,Massimo is such a cutiepie







. I'm glad you're both feeling better.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

_GREAT_ pictures of Massimo - he is so adorable and has the cutest expressions !! Massimo is one handsome furboy









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie -- you've lightened my day -- these photos are pure delight. I'm so very glad to hear that Massimo is getting back to his true self and now I hope you can get some much needed rest. 

All the best,


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> What a sweet boy! I am so glad those awful seizures are over. What did the vet say? Are you going to start Phenobarbital?[/B]


thanks, marj! and yes, he's starting phenobarbital tomorrow... the thing is, he wanted to give me the elixir. i was thinking i would be giving massimo pills. i had a different vet today, one i have never seen before.. i asked him a bunch of questions and he didn't seem to know the answers... i wish i saw dr. maine or either of the dr. wests...but they were busy. i told him i would feel more comfortable with the pills, but he seemed to have his mind made up about the liquid.







and i'm feeling uncomfortable about him telling me to give him 0.4 ml and increase it to 0.6 ml in a few days and to watch out for "strange" behavior. and i have to take him back in a month to check his levels....this is all so stressing. oh, and i'm going to go out tomorrow to see if i can find that milk thistle... thanks for all your help, marj!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't even know Pheno came in a liquid, but maybe your vet feels it will be easier to gradually increase the dosage with a liquid....?

Don't worry if you notice Massimo acting really drowsy in the beginning. I was so upset when Lady first started on it because she was a zombie for the first few weeks, but they do adjust to the medication in about a month or so. And it is so worth it to prevent those horrible seizures.

Milk Thistle is easy to find. Any drug store, health food store, etc. will have it. The proper dosage is in the article I posted for you.

I am so, so glad those seizures are over!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carrie, First of all I LOVE the photos. They are adorable, especially the ones where he is smiling.

2nd and this is the most important.....if you do not feel comfortable you should call a vet that you can talk to. It may not be necessary to make another appointment even. Just call up there and tell them who you are and ask that Dr. Maine (or whatever vet you prefer) call you back for a few questions. Having been through the problems with Sassy, I don't think there is one thing wrong with you getting the answers that you need to make you feel comfortable. You have the right to insist on this and you can do it nicely and without causing a ruckus. Make a list of your questions and keep it by the phone and you get all of your questions answered.....no matter what!!!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to see him look so happy! That looks like a boy who LOVES the camera!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Carrie, the pictures are wonderful. He is so adorable.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Massimo is so cute!! I love all the pictures, but the last two are my favorite! Glad he's feeilng better.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha! those are great captions














he is sooooooooooo cute


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Seeing pictures of Massimo always makes me smil.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Massimo sure is a cutie! Glad to hear he is feeling better


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

mas is a doll..i love his eyes! keep the pics coming...glad u two are feeling better


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

soo cute!!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> heheheh![/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh! I LOVE that picture, it made me laugh so hard!







He's so raging cute!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> QUOTE





> heheheh![/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh! I LOVE that picture, it made me laugh so hard!







He's so raging cute!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

*yeah well, if you knew WHY Massimo was laughing... He is laughing at how LONG it took me to figure out how to add him as Mr Wookie's friend on MySpace.com!!!







Stupid Me!

Carrie, those pictures are ADORABLE of MY Massimo. He just looks like he's having the time of his life. I am so glad that you both are feeling better, and I agree with Marj, call and speak with the Vet you are comfortable with. That is your RIGHT. Massimo wants you to do that for HIM.

We love ya!
Melanie


*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Carry, I'm so happy you are feeling better, how is Massimo doing?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

SO GLAD the handsome little man is feeling better today! LOVE these pictures (and the narration!)! I wouldn't mind at all if you wanted to post daily photos of the precious boy







. I always look forward to seeing new pix of him. 

Future President of the Massimo Fan Club


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Massimo is so cute! He always has such great pictures.


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

LilyBelle and I are soooo inlove with him





















He is absolutely gorgeous. I'm so glad that you and he are feeling so much better.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Those pictures are just beautiful but with Massimo as a subject you can't mess up. What a doll


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww cute pictures. You know I love pics. of the Mass. Carrie!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

loved your photos....Massimo has the cutest expressions, ever.







Mandy thinks so, too!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww, what a handsome little guy he is. I love his hair cut.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you always take such cute pictures. Massimo is one of the cutest for sure














one of the pictures scared me to death







(just kidding)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Mass is as adorable as ever









i love his smiley face lol

glad to hear you are both feeling better too.


felicity


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*dies* oh those are priceless!! I love the laughing one! Massimo is quite the boy with mucho personality!! I just love him. I'm so glad you are both doing better! *hugs you*


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh my what a beautiful boy





















. I just love those photos, luv luv luv them.
BEK, SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

It's wonderful to see Massimo so perky again. They do get over it quickly don't they? Much faster than we do! Beautiful pictures and a very handsome boy. Good for you Mass


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, what a cutie pie....love the longer ears.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

He's just too cute! Hope he is ok and glad you are both feeling better.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

He's just way too cute!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Adorable as always! Good captions too, I think our maltese are smarter than you think especially when they have a camera pointed at them.


----------

